# 16 Salt Marsh Heron 50 Tohatsu 4stroke prop



## Flymafia (8 mo ago)

Flymafia said:


> I've looked around and talked to some people. I know foreman is suggested. Right now I'm running a 10.25x15p Muchigan Apollo and engine low, rpms are great. Right at 6k trimmed as high as I can go. I want to switch to a powertech swc4 but I'm just not sure if I go 13p or 14p.. The swc line is 10.75 Dia and one extra blade.. Ant suggestions? I just don't want to overrev..


Current prop is 3 blade. I'm running a microjacker and a permatrim. Can't jack all the way up. I know a guy with the same setup with an swc3 blade 14p who can jack all the way up but overrevs by 300rpm


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

What speeds are you getting? 
I have the same hull, same motor but tiller. I don't think I have the right prop. My tiny tach works well when I'm not full throttle. I'm seeing about 34mph WOT.


----------



## Flymafia (8 mo ago)

I can get up to 34 on occasion fully trimmed with gear and another angler. I'm right at 6000rpms


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I've got the PT nreb but it's 3 blade 14p. 
34-35 loaded down. 36-38 solo. 6000ish rpms.
No jack plate.


----------



## Flymafia (8 mo ago)

LtShinysides said:


> I've got the PT nreb but it's 3 blade 14p.
> 34-35 loaded down. 36-38 solo. 6000ish rpms.
> No jack plate.


Sounds similar to the Michigan Apollo I have when it was new. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I have the Solas 5311-111-14 Aluminum.


----------

